# Manual transmission difference



## rvlambert (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all,
I have a 2001 Altima SE with a tranny going south. Salvage yards list replacements as '00 or '01 only. I found a '99 locally and was wondering if anybody knows the difference between '99 and '00 since they are the same engine and body? Car has 114K and up until now, it's been the best car we've ever owned.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

From what I have read...the '00-01 Altima transmissions had shorter gearing than the previous years. That's probably why the salvage yards list the replacements as '00-01 specific.

I'll let someone else chime in though so don't take what I said as the definitive answer.


----------



## rvlambert (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, 
I just talked to a transmission repair shop and they said the same thing..ratios..and if I put the '99 in, it may hose up the performance.


----------



## miss_my_altima (Oct 6, 2006)

Which years have taller and which years have shorter gears? Is the overdrive ratio the same overall? I am partial to mileage myself but if I ever need to replace my trans, this might be good info to have.


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

2000-2001 have shorter gears. Great for performance & revs too much for MPG.
1999 has taller final drive for better MPG. 

You'll have to reference the FSM to see if the final drive gearing will screw up the speedo.


----------

